# Old Pen Parts



## Paco (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend of mine is trying to resurrect an old fountain pen desk set that belonged to her deceased father.  This is a two pen set and one of the brass pen receptacles (the female holder) is missing.  This is a fairly heavy piece of brass and is threaded on the inside.  Any idea where I might go to look for a replacement or is it hopeless.  I'm assuming the desk set 30+ years old.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 17, 2009)

Got a picture?


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Pictures and a post over at http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/ will probably yield an answer.


----------

